# Tree ID Game



## Jason Douglas (Sep 16, 2017)

Easy enough rules, no close pictures of leaves and whatnot as that's usually too easy. Clues can be given later if no one is getting it. Load the full image rather than a pain in the ass thumbnail or link.

Tree on center, not the linden to it's right.


----------



## ATH (Sep 16, 2017)

Fagus? - kinda blurry


----------



## Jason Douglas (Sep 17, 2017)

Nope. Go off branching structure.


----------



## ATH (Sep 18, 2017)

Is that a fall webworm nest about dead center in the picture?


----------



## Jason Douglas (Sep 19, 2017)

Could be. There a birch nearby that definitely had them. Far left of this picture but hard to see.


----------



## ATH (Sep 19, 2017)

I feel like I am throwing darts blind...not quite blind, but I'm just not seeing enough distinguishing characteristics.

Some of the branching out on the ends looks a little ash-like. The main structure branches at the trunk looks a little like Pin oak (low branches pointing down/horizontal) - but not the overall shape of the tree.

So, I'll go with Carya???


----------



## Jason Douglas (Sep 20, 2017)

Vase shaped/martini glass primary branching structure.

A lower random horizontal branch is throwing that off.

Genus is a common host of fall webworm.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Ash?


----------



## ATH (Sep 20, 2017)

Jason Douglas said:


> Vase shaped/martini glass primary branching structure.
> 
> A lower random horizontal branch is throwing that off.
> 
> Genus is a common host of fall webworm.


If I just read that and didn't see a pic, I'd say elm...but I'm not seeing that.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Sep 21, 2017)

Not elm. Not ash.

Smaller species


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Oct 6, 2017)

London Planetree.


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 6, 2017)

Betula


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 7, 2017)

Water oak


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 7, 2017)

Are we just throwing out guesses?


----------



## ATH (Oct 7, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> Are we just throwing out guesses?


Yes.
I'll add Sourwood just for kicks and because it hosts fall webworm.


----------



## Stowe Boy (Oct 7, 2017)

Osage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Oct 7, 2017)

Can we ask questions?

What zone does it grow in?
Does it produce edible fruit/nuts?


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 7, 2017)

Well when I clicked on the picture it zoomed me right into the birch on the left which is obviously not the focal point of the picture. From what I can make out of the leaves on the lower section I'll put in a second guess of Linden. That being said I've never seen fall web worm on Linden so I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 7, 2017)

Prunus serotina.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes Del nailed it after zooming black cherry,wild cherry


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 9, 2017)

Del for the win. Mostly...actually P. serrulata 'Kwanzan.'

Retained a few horizontal limbs that throws it off a bit.


----------



## ATH (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow...I've never seen one that big. They are usually dead about half that size!


----------



## moondoggie (Oct 9, 2017)

I have cut a few around here 36"+ FWIW


----------



## ATH (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah, but I'm assuming your location of "WNC" is western North Carolina (or Western Nevada College is where Google takes me when I click on it LOL). Both are in warmer hardiness zones...unless the trees are at some elevation.


----------



## moondoggie (Oct 10, 2017)

ATH said:


> Yeah, but I'm assuming your location of "WNC" is western North Carolina (or Western Nevada College is where Google takes me when I click on it LOL). Both are in warmer hardiness zones...unless the trees are at some elevation.


Yes sir in Appalachia


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 10, 2017)

Tree has had zero postive maintenance and been hit by lawn mowers and string trimmers for years.

OK someone post a tree pic


----------



## moondoggie (Oct 10, 2017)

Tree farthest to the right.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 11, 2017)

moondoggie said:


> Tree farthest to the right.View attachment 606311


Woods lol, which tree to right if the largest far right picture very grainy my end can just see bit of wood appears to be locust or mature cherry


----------



## moondoggie (Oct 11, 2017)

ropensaddle said:


> Woods lol, which tree to right if the largest far right picture very grainy my end can just see bit of wood appears to be locust or mature cherry


That is the tree. The largest to the right. Good guess on the species. Incorrect though


----------



## ATH (Oct 11, 2017)

Ky Coffee?


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 11, 2017)

I cant make much out. Upper branches look like smooth bark?


----------

